# The Gurney



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

A friend just brought by an old hospital gurney.









I think it looks creepy as is.
What kind of prop should I put on this?

I was originally thinking of something under a sheet twitching. But when I saw it I knew I couldnt cover it with a sheet.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I see a patient in restraints twitching and screamins


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

is that anew shed ugh ugh


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice find! It's good to have friends like that!

I see a startle air prop with a dead body suddenly rising from a laying to sitting position.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Well at least you didn't make it lol. (I'm still jealous though lol)

I really don't know what do with it. You could just add a "dirtied up" piece of foam mattress and a few body parts on it. It would depend on where you plan to use it really.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I see a corpse with most of its skin dripping off which falls in between the bed straps. You could even make it look like the corpse has rotted so much that most of his body sinks in bewteen the bed straps.

But during the summer days you could use it as a plant holder. Coooool.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Those are all good ideas. I would go with a twitching skele/corpse, or if you really wanted to get fancy have him sit up, turn his head toward the viewer, and say something.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Sweet gurney, man, but is it heavy enough?
8)


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*krough that is a nice looking gurney. Those are all good ideas but I do like heresjohnny's idea of a corpse sitting up and maybe saying something.*


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I agree with HJ and PG! I thought the same thing when I saw it: "That would be cool if he had a corpse sitting up, turn its head and say something." Nice gurney Krough! :>


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

ScareFX said:


> Nice find! It's good to have friends like that!
> 
> I see a startle air prop with a dead body suddenly rising from a laying to sitting position.


ditto

great prop btw!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

i see that too! its gonna be great!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I know I'm going for the low-tech creep-out here instead of a big scare, but thinking along the lines of your original thought: how about a twitching body-shaped bundle strapped to/lying on top of the gurney? Kind of like a body swaddled in sheets. Add some kind of mechanism to make the bundle move and maybe even add some muffled sounds coming from inside the bundle.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Cool gurney. If that was ours I'd have a zombie nurse pushing it up and down the street with another zombified patient on it, maybe restrained, maybe handing out candy, maybe ranting and raving. UGGG, too many ideas.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

a couple weeks ago we were working at the haunted house i work at and we were moving stuff to our temporary place for this year and we took a back alley way. when we were driving to the haunt the guy i work for slammed on his breaks and went "oh my god!" there were 2 gurneys behind this old vacant building. he was so happy. i just told him to take em and put them in the haunt, but being a "good person" he called and asked the people if he could have them. they weren't doing anything with them, they were just sitting in the back getting all rusty. and they told him that he couldn't have them. i was so mad! now, if we do take them, they will know it was us.  always go with your instincts!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW great gurney...i like the idea of the zombie nurse pushing it. you should have a real person yelling and screaming on it though. Like help, me please these people are crazy. Im not part of this group, this isnt a joke, please they are going to kill me. people wont be sure and it would be creepy


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Dr M would be great on that prop !


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, I'm always for using live actors when possible...how about a fake zombie nurse pushing the cart with a live person on it?

I envision the cart having a hole cut out of the main laying surface and a person's real legs going through to walk on the ground. The sides would be covered witha bloody sheet and you would't be able to see under. The person would look strapped down laying on his stomach facing where he was being pushed. The rest of the body on the gurney would be fake lower back and legs- and could be splayed open like a backwards autopsy or mad scientis experiment. The nurse could be a corpse attached to the back with its hands and a long gown to hide the fact that it is skimming the ground and floating.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Well, I'm always for using live actors when possible...how about a fake zombie nurse pushing the cart with a live person on it?
> 
> I envision the cart having a hole cut out of the main laying surface and a person's real legs going through to walk on the ground.


This is a great idea! 
Although everyone's ideas and suggestions are *fabulous*, people will expect the figure on the bed to sit up or move in some sort of fashion. However, if what's on top is what I call a "misleader" then you've really got a good scare because it's unexpected. 
When I first looked at the picture, my eyes went straight to the bottom portion of the gurney, which is awesome, btw.  
Create your horrible figure/creature for the bed, but make sure sheets drapping the gurney go all the way to the floor. The scare would not be coming from the top of the bed, but rather from an extender through the sheets from the bottom. People are very uncomfortable when something is aiming towards their knees or ankles. Especially teenage girls. LOL! :devil: Krough, I'm not exactly sure how handy you are at pneumatics and creating props. But, looking at your avatar, you've got what it takes! How about a hideous, flesh rotting arm extending out from the lower part of the sheets.
Whatever you choose to do, make the scare unexpected. This gurney is a rare find!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

ruafraid said:


> Dr M would be great on that prop !


In his bleached tighty whities courteousy of his wifey Bloody Rose


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

if you do an HH, autopsy room!!

other wise yeah, strap a corpse down and make it fla and scream or something


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

that would make one hell of an awsome patio chair. I would roll it out on the deck put a cushion on it sit back and drink a beer or two.  I would spray it down with bleach first though. lest it be harboring mutant infectious creepy crud.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sweet idea Empress! That would definitely be awesome. So unexpected! :>


----------

